# OPC UA Clienttoolkit



## GuseMann (21 Juni 2010)

An dieser Stelle möchten wir gerne die Fertigstellung unseres OPC UA Clienttoolkits bekanntgeben. Mit der Veröffentlichung dieses Toolkits für den Zugriff auf OPC-Server nach dem neuen OPC UA Standard runden wir unsere Produktpalette für die Automatisierungstechnik ab. Mit den bereits länger am Markt befindlichen Produkten wie der plattformunabhängigen PLCCom-Familie für den Zugriff auf S7 und kompatible SPS-Steuerungen und dem OPC UA OPC Server verfügen wir über ein breites Produktportfolio für den Zugriff auf S7-kompatible Steuerungen.  

Unser OPC Server und das zugehörige OPC UA Clienttoolkit basieren auf der neuesten OPC-Spezifikation „OPC UA“ der OPC Foundation und vermeiden somit die Verwendung von DCOM-Komponenten.  

Mit dem OPC UA Clienttoolkit verfügt der Anwender über ein umfangreiches Framework für den vereinfachten Zugriff von eigener Software auf einen OPC UA Server.  Mittels vordefinierter Methoden und Objekten ist ein schneller Zugriff auf den IndiAn OPC UA Server ohne großen Programmieraufwand möglich.

Das IndiAn OPC UA Clienttoolkit ist für das .NET-Framework verfügbar und läuft unter 32bit und 64bit Systemen. Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind zwei Beispielprojekte, die jeweils einen vollwertigen OPC Client darstellen. Mittels der Beispielprojekte und der mitgelieferten Online-Hilfe ist eine schnelle Einarbeitung gegeben.  

Eine Testversion der jeweiligen Produkte finden Sie auf unserer Internetseite unter www.indi-an.de, das Client Toolkit ist erhältlich als zeitlich eingeschränkte Version mit vollem Funktionsumfang.


----------

